# The Desmond Course



## jill55 (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi all today i attended the first day of the Desmond course along with 2 other folks but i do live in a remote part of the country ! but my question is this ... we were shown a plastic dish called the healthy portion plate and basically told that it was fine to eat a few potatoes brown bread fruits etc ! 
I have been doing my own thing by not eating carbs etc and have got my sugar levels under reasonable control with the advice of you good people and have also lost 2 stone in weight but now i feel like im doing it wrong as the diabetic nurse was quite scathing of the blood  sugar diet type approach that im doing ...anybody else come across this or are they right ? Thanks Jill


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 13, 2017)

Hi Jill. A lot of nurses do not understand. Low carbs is what I would be doing & I have two of my T2 mates off all meds for there T2. Good luck & well done for doing the course


----------



## Amigo (Dec 13, 2017)

I’m not on meds but I haven’t totally eliminated carbs from my diet. It’s about finding the balance that allows you to keep the b/g levels steady, the diet varied and the nutritional content right. Plus it’s nice to have something resembling a normal diet that’s do’able. Home testing is the only way this method can be achieved in my view...that and hoping there’s some beta cells still working reasonably well! 
People forget levels of impaired pancreatic function and for some people, low carb alone just won’t cut it.


----------



## Ljc (Dec 14, 2017)

So that’s what they’re calling the eatwell plate now.

TBH it depends on how it affects your blood glucose , we are all different in this and I am afraid often the nhs staff don’t seem to understand this, ie porridge is often recommended for brekkie, some of us are fine with it others have to avoid it like the plague.
As others have already said it a matter of balance.  Our diet shouldn’t be so restrictive that we can’t sustain it long term, imo food is not just meant to keep us alive it needs to be enjoyed too.
My advise is to find substitutes that you like,  be it cauliflower mash , a couple of small new potatoes or sweet potato to replace mash, then perhaps on a Sunday have some roast potatoes, perhaps even  a small Yorkshire pud  but be guided by what your glucose meter tells you, it may say ok, reduce the amount or sorry no way mate.


----------



## Vince_UK (Dec 14, 2017)

jill55 said:


> Hi all today i attended the first day of the Desmond course along with 2 other folks but i do live in a remote part of the country ! but my question is this ... we were shown a plastic dish called the healthy portion plate and basically told that it was fine to eat a few potatoes brown bread fruits etc !
> I have been doing my own thing by not eating carbs etc and have got my sugar levels under reasonable control with the advice of you good people and have also lost 2 stone in weight but now i feel like im doing it wrong as the diabetic nurse was quite scathing of the blood  sugar diet type approach that im doing ...anybody else come across this or are they right ? Thanks Jill


I put myself on a very low carb diet @jill55 and lost weight and levels under control. Ok I know some things I eat do have a carb content, my All-Bran daily, oatmeal, onions, tomatoes, etc. but I avoid like the plaque bread, rice, pasta, noodles, potatoes, biscuits, bla, bla, bla, that is enough for me at the moment.
I know for sure some of the Chinese food I eat here will contain carbs and even sugar, to what degree I have no idea and frankly don't even think about.
I am happy with my levels and they have been achieved by my own efforts and the guidance of people on this forum and certainly not from any advice my GP or the nurse gave me in the brief 5 minutes I was spared when diagnosed in September. 
When I have my first review on Jan 2 my stance will be;
"It works for me and I am sticking with it, thank you very much".
If they don't like it, they can go fly a kite.


----------



## jill55 (Dec 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for your good advice as usual ... i think ill just stick with my own plan and like Vince have a review on Jan 2nd !


----------

